# ASheSChem's Amphetamine Trials and Experiments



## ASheSChem

After the first trials of P2NP, ( http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...d-help-for-a-p2np-method-first-try-pics.1316/ )

finally the following 
for this first time, the idea is to respect each step of the video ( http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...of-amphetamine-from-p2np-via-al-hg-video.196/ )

I was very attentive, so I don't have time to take lots of photos, just a few


- Cutting of aluminum strips and then into "small squares". I put them in an electric coffee grinder and I "push" 12x. It was long and boring.
note: for the first test I simply took an old first price aluminum roll that was lying around...


Spoiler: Photo










- 10gr P2NP + 100ml isopropanol + 50ml glacial acetic acid were heated until dissolved and set aside

- 50gr of caustic soda + 150ml H2O have been prepared and bottled in the fridge.

- 2gr of mercury with 20ml of 60% nitric acid, I didn't dare to stir too regularly because of the fumes, so it took longer than on the video.
30 or 40 minutes in all to obtain a clear yellow mercury nitrate liquid. I put this in an amber vial in the fridge.

- 5ml of mercury nitrate were added to the aluminum and 1L H2O, I mixed regularly..., the water became cloudy, then gray, the aluminum began to float.
but I let it continue, I wanted it to stop bubbling.... but almost all the aluminum melted, it never stopped.... I threw it all away.

- I start again, 5ml of nitrate of mercury were added to the aluminum and 1L H2O, I mixed regularly..., the water became cloudy, then grey, the aluminum began to float and I started filtering.


Spoiler: Photos







 





- I put my bottle of N2PN in the balloon, it started to smoke even before I had time to put the condenser. it quickly heated up, I cooled it in a water bath with a few ice cubes but a few drops squirted out of the top of the condenser then it calmed down...
I put in the water, pull him back, try to coax him.. mixed... put it back in the water a bit when it swelled, then it started to bubble but stop swelling, I left it like that for a while, until until it stops making bubbles... we would have it that a little cement was in the mixture...


Spoiler: Photo









- I filtered the mixture and added my caustic soda mixture

- after more or less 20min I had 2 coats, the upper one transparent

- I took with a syringe a maximum of this transparent liquid (ph 11) and put in a beaker

- I made a mixture of 20ml of acetone + 2 ml of sulfuric acid

- I had to put + - 13ml in my liquid to get to a ph of 6, a thick pasta is in the liquid


Spoiler: Photo









- gravity filtration, it becomes magnificent cream


Spoiler: Photo









- drying (still finishing)


A big thank you to all for introducing me to chemistry


----------



## BongMan

did you test it.....?


----------



## ASheSChem

BongMan said:


> did you test it.....?



BongManshhttt ; it's not official yet, but I dried in fast mode 0.10gr
I just took 1 sniffs and a friend the rest (3x more than me; and he sent me a message of the night "10/10")

I really felt the effect and the taste of the speed/amphet
I was not excited/nervous but rather awake, attentive but at the same time I was a little high. I had a little trouble falling asleep
but it was a small dose... I'm curious to test it for a full evening


----------



## ASheSChem

Well...
It looks dry, it smells like the speed I know..
I produced a little too much compared to the theoretical yield...

I can just specify that I used 10gr of P2NP which was purified 2x
and that I rinsed the flask with the amalgam with a little alcohol to properly recover the flask and the sieve

is it possible? I have an impurity? need to more dry ?!

everything went perfectly otherwise...


Spoiler: Photos


----------



## BongMan

ASheSChem said:


> Well...
> It looks dry, it smells like the speed I know..
> I produced a little too much compared to the theoretical yield...
> 
> I can just specify that I used 10gr of P2NP which was purified 2x
> and that I rinsed the flask with the amalgam with a little alcohol to properly recover the flask and the sieve
> 
> is it possible? I have an impurity? need to more dry ?!
> 
> everything went perfectly otherwise...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120 View attachment 5121 View attachment 5122



ASheSChemfrom 10 gm P2NP .. it is unexpected yield even you lose some in workup, need to dry more.


----------



## Mclssmxxl

I agree, needs more drying + acetone wash, i bet it’s gonna come off cloudy.


----------



## MadHatter

Great job! But ...
No washing and recrystallizing? I'd definitely do that.


----------



## ASheSChem

I found this white paste so beautiful and perfect... I thought it was good to stop there xD

I just got home, and it has decreased, 9.6gr ... it continues to dry so

but you everybody think i need to wash with acetone? 
i let more dry and after i should do this


----------



## ACAB

ASheSChem said:


> It looks dry, it smells like the speed I know..



ASheSChemWhat you think is the familiar "speed" smell and taste are unfortunately the impurities, amphetamine sulfate smells like nothing and is extremely bitter.
I also see this in the photos, there is a slight eggshell tint in there, it needs to get out there in my opinion, do an A/B extraction and you will see what I mean. After this i do an acetone wash every time and it does no harm, quite the opposite...
In this state the powder also sticks together a bit, when it is clean it disintegrates to dust.

Edit: But still great work, congratulations!


----------



## ASheSChem

Pennywise said:


> in my opinion, do an A/B extraction



Pennywise
i don't have magnesium sulfate and dichloromethane for the A/B tek 
more things to put on Santa's list 

just an acetone washing can be ok or... i need waiting Christmas ?^^


----------



## ACAB

ASheSChem said:


> i don't have magnesium sulfate and dichloromethane for the A/B tek
> more things to put on Santa's list
> 
> just an acetone washing can be ok or... i need waiting Christmas ?^^



ASheSChemUse petroleum ether, any gasoline mixture with low boiling point (40-60°C), look in the hardware store, the liter costs not so much. MgSO4 you get in the drugstore, look for epsom salt, also for little money, you just have to heat it in a coated pan at 250°C, that the crystal water evaporates, then you can use it.

The effort and money is worth it, believe me, you never want it any other way 


ASheSChem said:


> just an acetone washing can be ok or


You won't get it out that way, but if you have no other option, just do the acetone wash


----------



## MadHatter

Honestly, you want to be sure to get all trace amounts of mercury nitrate out of there. Wash wash wash. Recryst or A/B.


----------



## ASheSChem

DocX said:


> Honestly, you want to be sure to get all trace amounts of mercury nitrate out of there. Wash wash wash. Recryst or A/B.



DocXRecryst ? with isopropanol?


----------



## ACAB

ASheSChem said:


> Recryst ? with isopropanol?



ASheSChemI think ethanol is more suitable, right?


----------



## G.Patton

ASheSChem said:


> Well...
> It looks dry, it smells like the speed I know..
> I produced a little too much compared to the theoretical yield...
> 
> I can just specify that I used 10gr of P2NP which was purified 2x
> and that I rinsed the flask with the amalgam with a little alcohol to properly recover the flask and the sieve
> 
> is it possible? I have an impurity? need to more dry ?!
> 
> everything went perfectly otherwise...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120 View attachment 5121 View attachment 5122



ASheSChemGood job, man! Did you make acid-base extraction?


----------



## ASheSChem

G.Patton said:


> Good job, man! Did you make acid-base extraction?



G.Pattonno it's the problem :x
i dont have i don't have magnesium sulfate and dichloromethane for the A/B tek
I forgot to include this step :x


----------



## Benz88

Really nice job .

how long takes it from begin till end the production?


----------



## ASheSChem

Benz88 said:


> Really nice job .
> 
> how long takes it from begin till end the production?



Benz88thanks !
more or less 3 hours but I was slow


----------



## ASheSChem

Well...
for the moment I just powdered the "pebbles" and continue to let it dry slowly...
the smell is starting to disappear, and it now weighs 8gr.

the solvents take longer than I thought to evaporate


----------



## ACAB

ASheSChem said:


> the solvents take longer than I thought to evaporate



ASheSChemOven 60°C..as an example...


----------



## BongMan

G.Patton said:


> Good job, man! Did you make acid-base extraction?



G.Pattonit is L or D... or mixture ...?


----------



## Mclssmxxl

Al/Hg amalgam reaction yields racemate


----------



## wannabeechemist

You could try distilling out A-oil, that should get rid of impurities


----------



## ASheSChem

Pennywise said:


> Oven 60°C..as an example...



Pennywisethis is not bad for the amphet?


----------



## ACAB

ASheSChem said:


> this is not bad for the amphet?



ASheSChemThe sulfate salt is stable, what should happen? I also like to use a heat lamp, which also produces approx. 60 °C.


----------



## ASheSChem

wannabeechemist said:


> You could try distilling out A-oil, that should get rid of impurities



wannabeechemistideally i need to do an acid base extraction for purifying



Pennywise said:


> The sulfate salt is stable, what should happen? I also like to use a heat lamp, which also produces approx. 60 °C.


okok; it is often advised to keep/store it at room temperature or in a cool place; I was afraid of heat sources


----------



## ACAB

ASheSChem said:


> it is often advised to keep/store it at room temperature or in a cool place



ASheSChemYes that is also true, but you are not supposed to store it at 60°C for weeks, but dry it for one hour. Is also just a suggestion how it goes faster, under vacuum drying is also good and fast.
BTW if you dry the sulfate with a lamp you can see the impurities, they become slightly yellow reddish, but no idea why, you can just see it, clean sulfate is pure white.


----------



## ASheSChem

Pennywise said:


> Use petroleum ether, any gasoline mixture with low boiling point (40-60°C), look in the hardware store



Pennywisei found this... you think is ok ?


----------



## Mclssmxxl

i found this... you think is ok ?



ASheSChem said:


> View attachment 5171



ASheSChemThat’s the stuff, yeah.Very good solvent.


----------



## ASheSChem

Mclssmxxl said:


> That’s the stuff, yeah.Very good solvent.



MclssmxxlGreat! is it really certain?
I was sure to buy it for nothing 

anyone else who confirms?


----------



## ACAB

ASheSChem said:


> i found this... you think is ok ?



ASheSChemThere are many mixtures of petroleum ether, lighter fluid Benzinum medicinale, Ligroin, White spirit, Naphtha or special gasoline. It is important that the boiling point is between 40 and 60°C, this should be known. A separation is also possible with the others, but an evaporation is difficult. It is best to ask the dealer for a safety data sheet (he must have it) or check in advance on the website, in the data sheet is the boiling point in any case.


----------



## ASheSChem

Pennywise said:


> There are many mixtures of petroleum ether, lighter fluid Benzinum medicinale, Ligroin, White spirit, Naphtha or special gasoline. It is important that the boiling point is between 40 and 60°C, this should be known. A separation is also possible with the others, but an evaporation is difficult. It is best to ask the dealer for a safety data sheet (he must have it) or check in advance on the website, in the data sheet is the boiling point in any case.



Pennywisei don't find the boiling point...
for you i can't use it ?


----------



## ACAB

ASheSChem said:


> for you i can't use it ?



ASheSChemAs it looks yes. I think you bought petroleum for lamps like ----> wiki1 , but you need petroleum ether like ---->wiki2 with a boiling point of 40-60°C.


----------



## ASheSChem




----------



## ACAB

ASheSChem said:


>



ASheSChemIt is not so bad, look, a nice petroleum lamp in the evenig when sun is sinking is also a nice experience


----------



## ASheSChem

Otherwise, today I was able to see that a 4/5 day nitrate mercury liquid kept in the fridge in an amber vial works very well

also, I made aluminum balls a little bigger than the first time, and I washed with 3x500ml H20 to remove the nitrates.
like that the thermal reaction was much less violent than the first time when I added the P2NP


----------



## ASheSChem

the result of today was filtered (max i can, need to sleep ); and i put the cream in my incubator
but this time... he doesn't smell speed !, only isopropanol actually not dry^^

soo the speed odor come from when we don't wash nitrate? ... it's scary when you think it's the classic smell of "street speed"


----------



## Mystery_chemistry

ASheSChem said:


> he doesn't smell speed !, only isopropanol actually not dry^^



ASheSChemI have the same problem . after adding acid in IPA, squeezing it through the material and putting it into the freezer, the product did not want to dry ... it looked more as if it was sweating ... And to a large extent this sulphate escaped somewhere, leaving a small yield, slightly smelling of alcohol. I will add that I did not have time to do everything myself and I had to buy freebase amphetamine oil. overall it looked very good. transparent with a delicate fragrance known to amphetamines. I obtained the pH of 5 after adding 250 ml of sulfuric acid solution in the ratio 1: 4. 180ml: 720ml. I also added 1/2 volume IPA to the oil ... does anyone have any idea why the yields were so small?


----------



## Mystery_chemistry

_the product was wet all the time I added fillers and it made popcorn ..._


----------



## MadHatter

You can't expect the product to dry in the freezer. heat it under a lamp to evaporate solvents. I can also assure you the sulphate didn't escape, the solvents escape. If you didn't dry the amphetamine sulphate enough, it's dirty. Then you added fillers to trap the impurities in there and make your product even dirtier. Also, it's very difficult to annswer anything about your yield if you don't tell us what your yield _was_ ...


----------



## Mystery_chemistry

DocX said:


> Also, it's very difficult to annswer anything about your yield if you don't tell us what your yield _was_ ...



DocXmy dear friend, because it's a pity to talk: / like there was a liter of oil and the end result was about 500g of sulphate ... this is where the other half ... for me it looks as if this oil was diluted to give the illusion that it is 1000ml.


----------



## Mclssmxxl

ASheSChem said:


> but this time... he doesn't smell speed !, only isopropanol actually not dry^^
> 
> soo the speed odor come from when we don't wash nitrate? ... it's scary when you think it's the classic smell of "street speed"
> 
> View attachment 5175



ASheSChemI might be wrong but the smell and taste associated with street amphetamines comes from the leftover freebase.I suspect they leave it on purpose to “flavor” the fillers.


----------



## MadHatter

Ye



Mystery_chemistry said:


> my dear friend, because it's a pity to talk: / like there was a liter of oil and the end result was about 500g of sulphate ... this is where the other half ... for me it looks as if this oil was diluted to give the illusion that it is 1000ml.



Mystery_chemistryYes, that is the most probable reason for low yield from proposed pure a-oil. Question is what the dilutant was in the starting oil. A usual culprit is methanol, so in the future you could try to evaporate the oil at 50-80 C for a few hours, then steam distill the rest to purify it. 


Steam volatility of methamphetamine, amphetamine and ephedrine


----------



## Mystery_chemistry

DocX said:


> Ye
> 
> Yes, that is the most probable reason for low yield from proposed pure a-oil. Question is what the dilutant was in the starting oil. A usual culprit is methanol, so in the future you could try to evaporate the oil at 50-80 C for a few hours, then steam distill the rest to purify it.
> 
> 
> Steam volatility of methamphetamine, amphetamine and ephedrine



DocXand everything was clear after the acid-base extraction came out that the one who was making this oil diluted it with spirit ... during the water and oil evaporation and the evaporation of the dcm it started to run down with spirit. I evaporated it, I added sulfuric acid again and a beautiful clean product came out, which dried in 40 minutes.


----------



## MadHatter

Mystery_chemistry said:


> and everything was clear after the acid-base extraction came out that the one who was making this oil diluted it with spirit ... during the water and oil evaporation and the evaporation of the dcm it started to run down with spirit. I evaporated it, I added sulfuric acid again and a beautiful clean product came out, which dried in 40 minutes.



Mystery_chemistryYes, and the spirit, from what I can read up on, is usually methanol. Up to 50% have been separated in confiscated samples of amphetamine oil. 
So it makes sense to make smaller trial buys from any vendor, and then evaporate off any alcohol present in the oil. Probably steam distill it too, to get rid of any less volatile oils that can be present. Then it becomes clear just how much product one gets for every order, and finances can be calculated accordingly.


----------



## ACAB

Mclssmxxl said:


> I might be wrong but the smell and taste associated with street amphetamines comes from the leftover freebase.I suspect they leave it on purpose to “flavor” the fillers.



MclssmxxlThe smell comes from impurities, amphetamine sulfate smells like nothing.
Freebase is unstable and decomposes over time, there will be never freebase in speed or speed paste all just stupid dealer talk.


----------



## Mystery_chemistry

DocX said:


> Yes, and the spirit, from what I can read up on, is usually methanol. Up to 50% have been separated in confiscated samples of amphetamine oil.
> So it makes sense to make smaller trial buys from any vendor, and then evaporate off any alcohol present in the oil. Probably steam distill it too, to get rid of any less volatile oils that can be present. Then it becomes clear just how much product one gets for every order, and finances can be calculated accordingly.



DocXI had no ingredients and I am a bit lazy, I do not want to stand so much in the kitchen, but I see that there are no other options for such times and you have to come to terms with the truth that if it is to be done well, you have to do it yourself .. ehhh
out of this smaller half, about 200g, only so much oil was saved ...

60ml oil . :/


----------



## MadHatter

Well, you always get what you deserve. Put work in, get results. Be lazy, suit yourself.


----------



## Mclssmxxl

Pennywise said:


> The smell comes from impurities, amphetamine sulfate smells like nothing.
> Freebase is unstable and decomposes over time, there will be never freebase in speed or speed paste all just stupid dealer talk.



PennywiseFreebase smells acrid and “fishy”, it’s not that big of a strech to assume some of it gets trapped around the sulphate, but idk i might be wrong.


----------



## BongMan

you can crystalize P2NP with ice water immediately this will save your much time then recrystallize with IPA or Ethanol,


----------



## BongMan

then i started next and i got final product , i got crystals like this .


----------



## BongMan

ASheSChem said:


> the result of today was filtered (max i can, need to sleep ); and i put the cream in my incubator
> but this time... he doesn't smell speed !, only isopropanol actually not dry^^
> 
> soo the speed odor come from when we don't wash nitrate? ... it's scary when you think it's the classic smell of "street speed"
> 
> View attachment 5175



ASheSChemmine are different.


----------



## BongMan

BongMan said:


> then i started next and i got final product , i got crystals like this .
> View attachment 5333View attachment 5334



BongMani test it with marquis reagent and its positive,what you think guys .


----------



## Mclssmxxl

BongMan said:


> i test it with marquis reagent and its positive,what you think guys .



BongManI think it looks a bit sussy, did you precipitate, freeze and filter? Or just precipitation and filtration?
Looks a bit like you have left over propene in there because of the wierd crystalization, slightly yellow color.Does your product fully dissolve in water? Was your extract after basification noticeably yellow? Does it smell like your raw material?


----------



## BongMan

may be some P2NP was left in final product , try to recrystallize with water.


----------

